# I'm looking for info on Bjarne Pipes



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

The local B&M has several Bjarne pipes in stock. These are the economy lines not the higher end pipes. Are these usually good pipes compared let's say to similarly priced pipes from Sav or Johs (who I believe made pipes for Bjarne, but I may have that wrong)? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Bjarne Neilson (the maker of these pipes) passed away in Feb '08, and his family shut down the factory. Whatever is out there, is it, no more.

The "seconds" line of Bjarne pipes was the Viking, it has a viking helmet stamped on the bit. Bjarne bjarne's have the letters BJ stamped. They are all handmade in Denmark.

Excellent pipes, even the seconds. Great loss to the pipe world. Note that his top pipe maker Mogens Johansen now makes his own line, the "Johs", which is similar to the Bjarne style, and a damn good quality for a reasonable price.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

RJpuffs said:


> Bjarne Neilson (the maker of these pipes) passed away in Feb '08, and his family shut down the factory. Whatever is out there, is it, no more.
> 
> The "seconds" line of Bjarne pipes was the Viking, it has a viking helmet stamped on the bit. Bjarne bjarne's have the letters BJ stamped. They are all handmade in Denmark.
> 
> Excellent pipes, even the seconds. Great loss to the pipe world. Note that his top pipe maker Mogens Johansen now makes his own line, the "Johs", which is similar to the Bjarne style, and a damn good quality for a reasonable price.


Thanks so much for the information. Looks like I'll be heading to the B&M today.


----------



## Pitre (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a Bjarne and love it. I was sad to hear that there will be no more eventually when the remaining stock all sell out. My local store has some in stock still as well and I may pay them a visit for a 2nd Bjarne to smoke.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Can't speak for Bjarne, but I love my Johs! Fair warning, the first few (more like dozen) smokes from my Johs caused the orangish wax to release on my hands, turning my fingertips orange! The pipe no longer does this, and actually has a much more attractive, deep brown matte finish to it now, as opposed to the slightly orangeish shiny look it had when it arrived. 

I believe the Bjarnes may do this as well. If so, don't panic! A much classier looking pipe is in your future.....


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm itching to get over to the shop later today.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I have Viking Classic that is a good smoker and looks amazing. I have considered grabbing one of his high end pipes as well. I know one of the local shops tends to put them on sale and will probably grab a freehand next time they are up for sale.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

FiveStar said:


> Can't speak for Bjarne, but I love my Johs! Fair warning, the first few (more like dozen) smokes from my Johs caused the orangish wax to release on my hands, turning my fingertips orange! The pipe no longer does this, and actually has a much more attractive, deep brown matte finish to it now, as opposed to the slightly orangeish shiny look it had when it arrived.
> 
> I believe the Bjarnes may do this as well. If so, don't panic! A much classier looking pipe is in your future.....


Yeah, it was some odd stain issue with orange only (that I've heard of). I had two orange Bjarne's leak color, and yes, it does settle into a nice woody shade after a few months. A third orange Bjarne did not drool colors, its still a nice shiny orange.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a Bjarne pipe that looks like a cone with a shield blasted into it and has a really long stem. I like to smoke it while watching The Lord of the Rings. People laugh when I pull it out but I like it. Wait...that last sentence...well nevermind.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I got a Bjarne freehand from Cupojoes a couple months ago, and its one of my best smokers. I would totally recommend them. They still have a good selection on the site, if you want to shop around for them, or just compare.


----------

